# Naughty Lottie



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

My evil little princess is trying to drive us crazy! We've been transitioning her to sleeping downstairs in her kennel for almost two weeks. She slept in the bed with me for the last several months but now my fiances home and there's no room. I tried letting her sleep in her kennel in the bedroom like when she was a puppy but she kept waking me up at 4 am whining. Even after Id take her out to potty she'd keep whining and not let us sleep. Now that she's downstairs she does the same thing but louder. She's goes in the kennel ok and falls asleep peacefully but if she wakes up in the night she barks and cries. This morning it went on for half an hour at 4 am. She only has to sleep from 10-5! I really don't know what to do or how I can fix this. Naughty Lottie Trouble is her full name, or it should be.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

She is adorable. What breed is she and how old is she?

NewfieMom


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

You might try putting the crate in the bedroom so when she wakes up she knows you are in the same room and might not cry. If there's no room on the bed and she was sleeping in the bed she might feel abandoned, her pack sleeps in the bedroom (den) without her. Try it
beth, moose and angel


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

She's lucky she's so cute. It saves her bacon almost daily. I'm not really sure what breeds she is. But I was told there was some brittany which I believe, and then my guess is maybe Aussie mix? I have yet to have $60 to spare on a DNA test but one of these days I'll test her. She has a long tail with some feathering but only a single coat. She has a crazy amount of energy and runs around like a hellion no matter if she's just hikes 4 miles.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

mainegirl said:


> You might try putting the crate in the bedroom so when she wakes up she knows you are in the same room and might not cry. If there's no room on the bed and she was sleeping in the bed she might feel abandoned, her pack sleeps in the bedroom (den) without her. Try it
> beth, moose and angel


She whines early in the morning even when she sleeps in the bedroom. I might try letting her back into the bedroom in her kennel but if she still won't let me sleep I'll have to do something. And she's a bed hog who's not happy sleeping on her own dog bed. I created a spoiled monster :


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

So it looks like Lottie might be getting a bark collar. She's getting out of control with barking in her kennel. We always have to wake up before our alarm goes off because of her and there's no reason for her to be making noise. We have no other way to train it out of her.


----------

